

Tesla hires black-belt in "making cars". Now time to make electric cars for real - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/07/tesla-motors-hires-chrysler-mike-donoughe.php

======
aggieben
I just hope they get around to making a light-duty truck like my Ford Ranger.
My wish: all-electric Ranger-like truck for $10-20k

~~~
noodle
either they will get around to it, or their existence will prompt other
companies to get around to it.

it'll just take a little time.

also, for reference they used to make electric rangers:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Ranger_EV>

~~~
aggieben
Thank you thank you for that link. On the Wikipedia page, I found this:

www.lionev.com

Which is _perfect_.

------
billroberts
Car company hires someone with experience in car industry shocker.

